
Why Tim Cook Is Steve Ballmer and Why He Still Has His Job at Apple (2016) - IBM
https://steveblank.com/2016/10/24/why-tim-cook-is-steve-ballmer-and-why-he-still-has-his-job-at-apple/
======
sxp62000
I thought this was going to be click bait, but it's actually a very well
written article.

Are there any other examples of visionary CEOs passing on the torch to
execution CEOs? Would be interesting to see if something like this lead to the
downfall of companies like Kodak.

